# Wine Swap?



## FentonCellars (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone close to VT? I wondered if anyone was interested in swapping a bottle of wine. I have a spare bottle of my first batch and would love an honest opinion. I think everyone I've given it out to just being too nice.  

Let me know!


----------



## Kevinski324 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Sure..why not.*

Hello,

I live in upstate,NY; about 3 hours from the lower part of VT.. I think it would be nice to try another home wine maker's wine, and I am always looking for outside opinions on the taste and overall quality of my wine.. Let me know if you want to. I have: rice wine, onion wine, blueberry wine, elderberry wine, mead(clear), and apple wine. I love the apple wine, but they are all good. The Onion wine is actually quite suprisingly good.. Well, hope to hear from you soon..


----------



## oxeye (Jul 7, 2008)

K324 -

Would you consider posting the recipe, as well as a little background on the tortured soul who concieved such, for this onion wine of yours?

Sounds very interesting!

oxeye


----------



## cpfan (Jul 8, 2008)

oxeye:

Onion wine recipes are quite common. I haven't made one (yet). But if it doesn't turn out to be drinkable, should make a killer marinade. Here's a link to Jack Keller's page..

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques99.asp

Steve


----------



## oxeye (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks cpfan -

I've spent much time at keller's site, but I missed that part!

I think that you are exactly right, too, about the marinade aspect!

I guess that I'd better go back there and sift through all of those recipes.

Who knows, I might even find a recipe for garlic wine. Heh, heh, heh!

Hey...if there are such things as onion wine and garlic milkshakes...the sky's the limit...Right!!!

oxeye


----------



## cpfan (Jul 9, 2008)

Funny you should say that. A couple of years ago, when I ran a store, I talked to some people who were making onion wine and garlic wine. Unfortunately they never came back to tell me how it turned out. They got the onion recipe out of "The Winemaker's Recipe Handbook", but I don't remember what book the garlic recipe came from.

They told me that their friends had made onion wine and really liked it, but that they had not tasted it.

Presumably by now you've seen Jack's garlic recipe...
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques24.asp

Steve


----------



## oxeye (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah!

Man, who would've ever thought, huh?

I just threw that thought out as a HOOT! I guess the hoot's on me.

Incidently, FWIW, I've got a patch of fresh garlic, about the size of a bath tub, that grows year around.

Just take a bulb of garlic and separate it into cloves. Then plant each clove just under the soil where there is bright sun all day, and water regularly until they are about a foot high.

They are mature when the head on the stalk is about head high.

When you're need a bulb of garlic, just grab the stalk and pull.

Depending on how long you let it grow, the bulb can be as big as your fist.

And, talk about fresh!!!

And, talk about EASY. Once it's about a foot high, you don't have to do anything to the plants but harvest as you need it.

Neither insects, nor fungus, nor birds, nor drought, nor floods, or freezing temps have yet to bother these plants.

So, if the wine turns out good, anyone with a yard can have oodles of it practically free.

Not so with grapes, huh?

oxeye


----------



## oxeye (Jul 9, 2008)

cpfan -

I posted a reply here earlier today, yet it has still not been posted!

A window did pop up to tell me that my message would be posted once it had been approved by a moderator.

Is this standard procedure on this board, or am I just special?

oxeye

P.S. - It didn't happen this time. Hmmmmm...maybe onion posts require a filter.


----------



## Bob (Oct 26, 2008)

Gads... just missed the opportunity. Just got back to Colorado from a wedding in Lake Placid. My first trip to the area since I was stationed at Ft Devens, Ma in 1968. Flew in to Albany and drove up to Bar Harbor for a couple nights. Drove over to Lake Placid from there. We were fortunate to hit the colors at peak. Only able to be in your country for six days. For some reason I had visions of wall to wall cities... wow was I mistaken.. beautiful country. We hope to make a return trip and stay for a couple weeks. Will make a point to bring along a couple bottles.

Take care and enjoy
Bob


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad you got to see the peak colors in Bar Harbor Bob. They were better this year than many. The winemaking in my mudroom in Randolph was much less interesting than a Route 1 road trip, but hopefully my batch of apple from local cider will be a good reminder of the beautiful fall. If it is any good any you come through next year, I'd love to arrange to trade some.


----------

